# Michael Cohen plays Miniature no. 7 by Matthew Dunne



## Kamakiri (Feb 29, 2016)

A good friend of mine participated in a project I started this year -- recording guitars made by San Antonio based guitar luthier Lucio Núñez. This is a really nice piece written by my former university instructor, Dr. Matthew Dunne. Thanks for watching, and I hope you enjoy!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks for sharing Kamakiri .


----------

